# Create Calendar shortcut



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

how can I create calendar shortcut under the favorite folder?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Pool88
As far as I know, you can't (at least in Outlook 2007). The only thing you can do is shift the Calender up the navigation tree by right clicking on it....


----------



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

DonaldG said:


> Hi Pool88
> As far as I know, you can't (at least in Outlook 2007). The only thing you can do is shift the Calender up the navigation tree by right clicking on it....


but i have a friend his shows me that the calender in under the "Favorite Mail" and he doesn't know how he did. it is outlook 2003


----------



## Stumpy81 (Feb 27, 2008)

Strange .... !!!!
Pool, 

I did some research based your post and indeed I could not make it work in my Outlook 2007. I think that the Calendar is treated in a different way in Outlook 2007 than in 2003. 
In 2003 it was also displayed as a part of your inbox and you could click it also from there, but in Outlook 2007 it's not visible anymore. 

But if I would come across a solution, I will let you know. 

Greetz, 

Stumpy


----------

